# DA Carson Book on Divine Sovereignty



## ReformedChristian (Dec 26, 2022)

I recently bought DA Carson's book Divine Sovereignty and Human Responsibility: Biblical Perspective in Tension. Does anyone have any thoughts on the book? from those that have read it?


----------



## Taylor (Dec 26, 2022)

I have not read it, but Dr. Carson is an engaging, careful, and compelling writer, a first-rate biblical scholar, and a thoroughgoing Calvinist. I’m sure it will be great.


----------

